# IPhone 5 Macro lens options?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Use a small magnifying or convex lens informs of it


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

shift said:


> Use a small magnifying or convex lens informs of it


That won't work for me, as all of my shots are outside. The reflection of the light off of an unshrouded glass would severely limit the angles that I could take the shot without possibly disturbing the subject. Most of my shots have about a 20 second window before they take flight, jump, or scurry away.

I shot this today freehand without using any sticks or tripods, took about 15 shots to get it this good without using editing programs after the fact. He is about a half inch wide at the mouth for size reference and they are all very tame around here. I can get as close as I want, but the focus at that level is annoying. I perfectly well know I can just go inside and get the Konica, but I am trying to see how far I can push the ISight camera. If nobody has any experience with the aftermarket lenses, I guess I will have to buy a few based on reviews and see how they stack up.

Juvenile Green Tree Frog on a Banana Tree.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I just hold it against the phone so outside would make no difference.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Try oloclip, I'm still waiting for itouch 5 version.


----------

